# Obama Wants ‘Billions For Gun Control’ In 2017 Budget



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And it is the time for the GOP legislature to say no.

Obama Wants 'Billions For Gun Control' In 2017 Budget - Breitbart


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The really bad news in this funding is the new requirement for NFA Trusts to complete background checks for every NFA item. Up until now, you just submitted your Trust documents, and now it'll be fingerprints, criminal background clearance not only from NCIS, but also a document from your local sheriff or Police department.

It's all BS in spades. I've had an NFA Trust for a long time, and my Suppressors and Short Barrels are listed on it. I'm about to purchase a SilencerCO Omega .30 suppressor and will now have to go through all that crap in addition to the $200 stamp. CRAP!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it's time for the GOP as well as those of us I fly over country say no in a loud and unequivocal prolonged response. Write, email, call and fax your Congressional Representative and both SENATORS MULTIPLE TIMES. Join and contribute to NRA, NAGR, GOA


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

RedLion said:


> And it is the time for the GOP legislature to say no.


You think they have a pair or something?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You think they have a pair or something?


I remember Ryan saying that the GOP was going to ball up, so here is the chance.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If the republicans ok the funding for this, then there isn't any difference between them and the democrats, they are in bed together, what is the next step to take back our republic.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Of course he does, he will be "Wrong Way Peach Fuzz" right to the end.
He wants certain Social Security recipients banned, but not Islamic loons who come from Syria. He is mentally ill himself, or he would learn from his mistakes.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> And it is the time for the GOP legislature to say no.
> 
> Obama Wants 'Billions For Gun Control' In 2017 Budget - Breitbart


I guess those crisis actors aren't cheap.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Something will make it. One common thread has been if you have it, you can keep it. Even if that is not true, you had better already be in a good place with guns, ammo and magazines.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What part of "NO" does Obummer not comprehend!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Funny, most men want a higher IQ and a Bigger penis.....


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

A chance for glamour shots.











RedLion said:


> I remember Ryan saying that the GOP was going to ball up, so here is the chance.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> A chance for glamour shots.
> 
> View attachment 14791


Lol. This is where the rubber meets the road.


----------

